# Endoscopic submucosal resection of inferior turbinates



## PatMacc (Nov 25, 2009)

We have a conflict over the correct code for this.  30140 states any method, submucosal resection of inferior turbinate.  However some coders state it is any "method" not any approach and that "endoscopic" approach and submucosal resection of inferior turbinates would be best coded 30999. Any one have any official guidance on this? I can see both points. 30140 seems to imply an open approach when I read the CDR.


----------



## sbenden719 (Dec 4, 2009)

we have always used 30140... we alos use a 52 if reduction not resection


----------



## jackjones62 (Dec 7, 2009)

"Endoscopy" is just to enhance visualization for the physician; endoscopy does not accomplish the submucosal resection of the inferior turbinates; the approach is intranasally, as any turbinectomy, as long as the turbinate was resected submucosally utilizing any method and your documentation supports it, bill 30140; if no other endoscopic procedures are performed, then I would bill out 31231, nasal endoscopy, as well; your physician performed it, then bill it.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

